# Grizzlies Trade Wesley Person and a No. 1 Pick for Bonzi Wells (merged)



## AL9045

*Grizzlies Trade Wesley Person and a No. 1 Pick for Bonzi Wells*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1677331

Wednesday, December 3, 2003 

ESPN.com news services

The Blazers have traded Bonzi Wells to the Grizzlies for Wesley Person and a No. 1 draft pick in 2004, ESPN has learned.

An official announcement is expected to be made later Wednesday.

Earlier this season, Wells was stripped of his team captaincy and suspended two games after he cursed at coach Maurice Cheeks.

Wells has spent his entire six-year career with in Portland, averaging 13.3 points per game. He averaged a career-best 17.0 points during the 2001-2002 season. In 13 games this season, he is averaging 12.2 points.

Person, known for his perimeter marksmanship, has a career scoring average of 11.8, but is averaging just 5.2 points this season with a poor .308 shooting percentage.


----------



## HKF

What the hell is West thinking? 

The Grizz better make the playoffs now. Cause they are stuck with Bonzi. 

Bonzi, Miller, Posey, Battier. How do you find PT for all those guys?


----------



## talula

Well, I was just thinking today how lucky we are to have good guys like Shane Battier on the team. And now this. We get someone with the emotional maturity of a 9 y/o.

I don't like it at all. :nonono:


----------



## remy23

Does anyone know how many years are left on Bonzi's contract? If it is close to expiring, the Grizzles can gamble and if it fails, Bonzi is out of the door anyways. But if he has several years left on his deal, things become more complicated.

And poor D. Jones is probably thinking "Now I just went one seat further down on the pine." He'll not see the light of day. Unless Wells acts like an idiot, gets benched by Hubie for not hustling and Jones can take his spot.


----------



## Anima

Bonzi has an 8 million dollar team option for next year according to HoopsHype.


----------



## AL9045

I'm thinking this is more of a permanent move, otherwise we wouldn't have dealt a draft pick.


----------



## mavsman

I think the Griz certainly got a more talented player. Just hope
he does not poison the locker room.

The Griz are going to have to find minutes for all those guys.

That may be the hardest part.

Maybe if he is away from the rest of the "Jerks with a chip on thier shoulder"
he can start acting like a grown up. I am sure that in Portland with
all the other great role models (Wallace, Paterson, Randolph...) it is
easy to start acting like everybody else.

Although I don't want to be too supportive of the Grizzlies. Now if
they were in the Eastern Conference I would have to wish you all the 
very best but since you in the West I just can't do it.


----------



## Bigballershotcaller

Man that number one pick may end up being really valuable if you guys don't make the playoffs this year


----------



## Fork

*Person for Wells - done deal*

Person plus conditional 1st round pick for Bonzi Wells.

What do you think?


----------



## knickstorm

*is this 1st round pick protected?*

of memphis' of course


----------



## Siouxperior

I think you'll end up liking Bonzi Wells. I think this is just what he needed to boost his career...a change of scenery. Once he drops 40 on someone, this trade will change a lot of Memphis fans mind on this " bad " trade.


----------



## talula

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> I think you'll end up liking Bonzi Wells. I think this is just what he needed to boost his career...a change of scenery. Once he drops 40 on someone, this trade will change a lot of Memphis fans mind on this " bad " trade.


I hope you're right. I know he's a good player. I just hate the attitude. Maybe Hubie can turn him around like he did Jason Williams.


----------



## Lurch

Memphis dont need the peice of ****, they got Mike Miller who has been playing very well at SG and Posey and Battier at SF!! I would of rather kept the draft pick.


It shows you how much Memphis thinks of Wells they would only trade one of their worest players and a draft pick for him.


----------



## Dakota

> Originally posted by *Talula*!
> Maybe Hubie can turn him around like he did Jason Williams.



I love this trade!!!!!!! All you have to keep in mind is Hubie Brown. :yes: :yes: Hubie works with the proto-typical "Bad Boys" of the NBA, and usually turns there heads straight. Hubie will keep him in check. I'm also guessing Bonzi will love playing for a real hard-knock coach who won't take any s***. I am straight up loving this trade. Battier will accept whatever new role he is given. 

I'm not sure what role Posey is going to play though?? 6th man probably, I don't really know?? Dahntay might step up, even with this trade. He might have to prove to them now more then ever, that he is needed for this team in the long run. 


Plusssss a 1st round pick for Memphis!!! That is great!!! I love this trade!!:yes:


----------



## UKfan4Life

WTF!? Did we just trade a No. 1 draft pick? I don't mind getting rid of Person, but a No. 1 draft pick!?


----------



## talula

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> WTF!? Did we just trade a No. 1 draft pick? I don't mind getting rid of Person, but a No. 1 draft pick!?


Yep, we did. Its top 3 protected. If I had to guess, I'd say the pick would be around 13. But this deal probably raises our chances of making the playoffs this season. I'm just not a Bonzi fan as of right now.


----------



## Dakota

^^


The pick is top five protected


----------



## Anima

^ top 3 protected



> If Memphis' first round pick in the 2004 Draft is one of the top three picks, the Grizzlies have the option to keep the pick.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1677331


----------



## Dakota

Oops, sorry about that one. Talula and Epadfield your very right in your replies.


----------



## bdachakeya

Come on guys, Ican't believe you guys don't see the picture. Who cares about a first round draft pick when we're loading up with a lot talent that can always be traded off for a draft pick if we needed it. Hell, looking at next year's crop in the draft, it doesn't look too promising anyway. Believe me guys, I'm not that person that agrees with eveything that West does, but I believe he knows what he's doing with these moves. I was mad as hell during the draft but the puzzle is starting to become clearer for me. I've never been one to jump on the Kobe and Grizzlies hype. But after witnessing some of the moves West has made lately, I can see enough options on the Grizzlies current roster to pull off a sign-and-trade if Kobe decides he wants to be Grizzly next season. Man, I was a little pissed with West too with a lot of the earlier moves he made over the offseason, but now I can see what he's actually trying to do.


----------



## MemphisX

> Originally posted by <b>bdachakeya</b>!
> Come on guys, Ican't believe you guys don't see the picture. Who cares about a first round draft pick when we're loading up with a lot talent that can always be traded off for a draft pick if we needed it. Hell, looking at next year's crop in the draft, it doesn't look too promising anyway. Believe me guys, I'm not that person that agrees with eveything that West does, but I believe he knows what he's doing with these moves. I was mad as hell during the draft but the puzzle is starting to become clearer for me. I've never been one to jump on the Kobe and Grizzlies hype. But after witnessing some of the moves West has made lately, I can see enough options on the Grizzlies current roster to pull off a sign-and-trade if Kobe decides he wants to be Grizzly next season. Man, I was a little pissed with West too with a lot of the earlier moves he made over the offseason, but now I can see what he's actually trying to do.


:yes: Exactly. I can not see how anyone can say this is a bad trade. We needed another basketball player on our team. We needed a player with the mentality to want to score 30 a night. Bonzi is talented and young. He is a head case but so was Charles Barkley. In the NBA, talent wins and we just got more talented.

Jerry West is not a genius, he is a magician....he turned Nick Anderson and a draft pick into Bonzi Wells....LMAO!

Also, we finally get a player that knows what it takes to make it in the playoffs.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes: Exactly. I can not see how anyone can say this is a bad trade. We needed another basketball player on our team. We needed a player with the mentality to want to score 30 a night. Bonzi is talented and young. He is a head case but so was Charles Barkley. In the NBA, talent wins and we just got more talented.
> 
> Jerry West is not a genius, he is a magician....he turned Nick Anderson and a draft pick into Bonzi Wells....LMAO!
> 
> Also, we finally get a player that knows what it takes to make it in the playoffs.


I'm with MemphisX on this one. I just heard about the trade, and my first thought was ":uhoh:" but this is shaping up to be a rather weak draft, especially after the first ten slots, and while I'm not at all a fan of Bonzi Wells' attitude, I do think he's got a ton of talent. Also, with Brown coaching, Wells had better keep his nose clean, or the coach will obviously have no qualms about sticking him all the way at the end of the bench.

Person wasn't exactly worth a whole lot at this point, keeping the reserve SG spot warm for Dahntay, really. Having said this, I do hope that Wells can give us that extra push into the playoffs, and if he never shapes up and continues to be the human being he was in PDX, then it's not like we're stuck with him for the next five years.

I also don't see _this_ many quality wing players staying on one team for too long. Miller, Wells, Posey, Battier, and Jones. Dayum.


----------



## talula

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> I'm with MemphisX on this one. I just heard about the trade, and
> I also don't see _this_ many quality wing players staying on one team for too long. Miller, Wells, Posey, Battier, and Jones. Dayum.


Who would be the odd-man out? Posey? 

Jason Williams
Bonzi Wells
Mike Miller
Pau Gasol
Lorenzen Wright

Its starting to look alot better to me.

I wish we could make a deal for an upgrade at center.


----------



## c_dog

Person for Bonzi Wells!! How can ANYBODY be complaining?? Huge steal yet again.

sure he has attitude problems, but that's mostly because of the ppl he was with. damon, rasheed, patterson, randolph. hubie and the kids on the team will get him cleaned up. bonzi was never as bad as those ppl were anyway. lol at damon getting busted for possession of marijunana 3 times a season.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

My initial thought was a bit different from you guys. I was thinking, gosh West just ripped another GM off....because face it, Wells is a boatload of talent. This boatload DOES carry a LOT of cargo with him, but man, Nash could've gotten such a better deal than Wells for Person+1st rounder. However, now we have a logjam at the 2/3 spots...all 4 guys could be starting on another team. So how the heck do we distribute playing time? So I thought about having Miller play the 1 a lot more, but J-Will and Watson are fine there...so if Miller gets time at the 1, it shouldn't be for too long. so how do we clear this logjam?


----------



## talula

Portland Press Conference 


_John Nash 

Question: What was Bonzi's reaction to the trade?
Nash: We spoke briefly on the phone, and he simply thanked me. He knew there was a possibility that this would go through. 

Question: When did the trade talks begin?
Nash: After the suspension, Bonzi and his agent came to me, to see if something could be worked out. I had spoken with Jerry West previously about another trade possibility. 
_


Edit: Sorry, I posted the wrong link. Fixed.


----------



## MemphisX

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> Portland Press Conference
> 
> _ I had spoken with Jerry West previously about another trade possibility.
> _


Hmmmm...I wonder what this was about?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Well, at least it makes you a better all-around offensive club.

PG: Jason Williams...Earl Watson
SG: Bonzi Wells...James Posey
SF: Mike Miller...Shane Battier
PF: Pau Gasol...Stromile Swift
C: Lorenzen Wright...Jake Tsakalidis

Surprisingly good enough for a run at the playoffs.


----------



## MemphisX

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Well, at least it makes you a better all-around offensive club.
> 
> PG: Jason Williams...Earl Watson
> SG: Bonzi Wells...James Posey
> SF: Mike Miller...Shane Battier
> PF: Pau Gasol...Stromile Swift
> C: Lorenzen Wright...Jake Tsakalidis
> 
> Surprisingly good enough for a run at the playoffs.


Put Bo Outlaw in Stro's place, and Stro should be backing up Lo Wright.

Some how, some way we will make another trade to get Dahntay some minutes after the All Star break. When that kid plays, he looks good.


----------



## grizzfan

*Great trade*

I hate the fact that few grizzlies fan are doubting this trade. I think Jerry West pulled this one as he think that this is the year that we make the push to the playoffs. 
In spite of Bonzi's past, this will be a completely different scenario for him. He gets a fresh start and thats exactly what a player of his caliber deserves. 
Bonzi will bring more offense to the second unit, because there is no way he starts over mike miller or james posey. An argument can be made to the fact that he might be making too much money to come off the bench, but I dont think that matters to Michael Hiesley as long as Hubie and Jerry are liking what they see.
I regret doubting Jerry's draft picks over the summer, but now I see his vision for the future. Go Jerry West! Lets make it to the playoffs this year!


----------



## Potatoe

The only way the Grizz lose in this deal is if they crash and burn and the pick ends up in the 4 to 7 range.

Otherwise it's a fantastic deal.

The Grizzlies record is now 9 and 8 despite playing one of the most difficult schedules in Basketball. Sure they could still fall, but with the addition of wells and the worst part of the schedule over, it isn't very likely.

The pick will likely fall somewhere between 11 and 20, and considering the depth of our roster and the weakness of next years draft, there really isn't a player in that range who is likely to crack our rotation.

Bonzi may have been a bit of a cancer in Portland, but he is coming into what can only be considered a rock solid locker room. guys like Battier, Miller, Wright, and Outlaw, will simply not put up with any of the garbage that has gone on in Portland. 

And should things fail to work out the Grizz do have the option to let him walk at the end of the season.

As for Battier and Posy, not sure what the plan is but that's a lot of talent to have sitting on the bench. I have a feeling that Mike Miller is actually going to be playing a fair bit of point guard even when J-Will returns, but things will still be crowded.

Battier for Fizer and a pick???

Hmmm,,,

Tough to say.

If the pick isn't protected I might do that just to gambel on perhaps getting one of the centers that will no doubt go very early in the draft, but if the pick is top 3 protected, I highly doubt we would get a player as good as Battier coming back.

Fizer doesn't really help us, I'm sure that Bo Outlaw is a better fit to back up Gasol.


----------



## grizzhoops

> Jerry West is not a genius, he is a magician....he turned Nick Anderson and a draft pick into Bonzi Wells....LMAO!



I agree with MemphisX, as well. We speculate about trades and Jerry West keeps surprising us with trades that no one thought of. IMO Wells could be here for awhile or he could be gone in a trade for an upgrade at center or in a Kobe deal by this time next year.

Wes Person was only here for a year and a few months. Jerry West is constantly looking for ways to improve the team and the franchises value. I have to believe that he will pull off something big to coincide with the team moving to the FedEx Forum and the new uniforms.

It is amazing to see this franchise being built and for Memphis to have an NBA team that looks like it will stay around.


----------



## HOWIE

I think that both team think that they pulled a fast one on this deal. There are some major *if's* on this deal.

For Memphis, if Bonzi can play like many of the Portland fans know he can you will have a gem of a player. I wish him the best in his new city. Personally, I feel that Wells is a great player, but his welcome had been worn out in Portland.

For Portland, if Memphis doesn't make the playoffs and falls into the lottery in the next two seasons, Portland will win huge on their rebuild process. Person's contract is done after the season and helps with the huge cap problems Portland has. Portland has proved that they can win without Bonzi and it will be interesting to see how Bonzi players with his new team.

As a Blazer fan I will be hoping that Memphis falls into the Lottery again, but Wells might be just enough to break into the playoffs.


----------



## jbs

*Re: Great trade*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzfan</b>!
> 
> Bonzi will bring more offense to the second unit, because there is no way he starts over mike miller or james posey.


You must be joking. Bonzi is a much better player than Posey.
This is an amazing trade for you guys. West is obviously banking on making the playoffs this year.
http://www.nba.com/playerfile/bonzi_wells/index.html?nav=page


----------



## talula

I also think Bonzi will soon be starting. Now Battier and/or Posey are expendable. And I'm sure Battier has the most trade value, though I'd hate to see him go. But Dahntay Jones looks like he's ready to contribute off the bench.


Recap of an interview from the Blazers board:



> 2) Jerry West says that Bonzi is their best (most talented) player. He'll probably be the #1 scoring option alongside of Gasol. Bonzi doesn't seem to be bitter about the trade - he needed a change of scenery.



Link


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y

JDUB is the greatest(I mean Jerry West)! This is a steal for the griz. Bonzi can drop 30 on any night and also does play some D. Our backup 5 just got much better now that Posey will be a backup and he can also score on the 2nd unit. Our 2nd squad is so......good defensively now! I love out starting 5 JWill,Bonzi,Miller,Pau,and any of our C's. God its great to be a Griz fan!!!!!!!!


----------



## grizzhoops

It is so true, Whiteboy..... I keep saying that I can't believe the transformation of this team. The best part is that they are so much fun to watch or even read play by play online because they never quit.... They play for one another and they play for the fans. They take responsibility with the millions.

I am sure that, your boy, JWill is pleased to have someone who in his crew that will step up at crunch time. That will take some pressure off of him to shoot from the perimeter late in games. Battier, Wells, and Lo are all guys that play their hearts out when the game is on the line.

"God its great to be a Griz fan!!!!!!!!" Whiteboy


----------



## FanOfAll8472

*Re: Re: Great trade*



> Originally posted by <b>jbs</b>!
> 
> 
> You must be joking. Bonzi is a much better player than Posey.
> This is an amazing trade for you guys. West is obviously banking on making the playoffs this year.
> http://www.nba.com/playerfile/bonzi_wells/index.html?nav=page


Uhh...the best players don't always start. I think it'd be a good idea to bring Bonzi off the bench because he'd bring scoring in the 2nd unit...plus if he played on the 1st unit, that'd be a lot of scoring there, but lack of scoring on the 2nd unit. Starting Posey ahead of bonzi leds to more evenly distributed scoring and hustle play..


----------



## c_dog

*Re: Re: Re: Great trade*



> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> 
> 
> Uhh...the best players don't always start. I think it'd be a good idea to bring Bonzi off the bench because he'd bring scoring in the 2nd unit...plus if he played on the 1st unit, that'd be a lot of scoring there, but lack of scoring on the 2nd unit. Starting Posey ahead of bonzi leds to more evenly distributed scoring and hustle play..


I agree with this. Eventhough bonzi is almost too good not to start. but i think come next season, bonzi will probably take over miller's spot at the 2, and miller will be the one providing the scoring off the bench.


----------



## talula

I think we're forgetting that its _highly_ unlikely that all of these guys (Miller, Wells, Posey, and Battier) will be with the Griz next season.


----------



## Zeus

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Person for Bonzi Wells!! How can ANYBODY be complaining?? Huge steal yet again.


absolutely agree. very excited about the trade when it went down, and was very pleased at Bonzi's play the other night. this trade was nothing but a win for the Grizzlies. Jerry will make another move before the draft deadline to assure us a strong chance of getting a playoff spot. 

Welcome to Memphis, Bonzi! Glad you're on our team!


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> I think we're forgetting that its _highly_ unlikely that all of these guys (Miller, Wells, Posey, and Battier) will be with the Griz next season.


Well, i don't know. i'm hoping it would happen. this could be one of the deepest team ever assembled.

That said, if ONE of them has to go, I'd say Posey cuz I really like Battier. Battier is a better all-around player, and gives just as much effort on defense. The guy would play PF if we needed him to. He does whatever he's asked to do(and he does it well) without complaint.


----------

